# BERGWER Trikot ?!



## carloz (13. Oktober 2003)

Aloah,

mal ne Frage: Wie komm ich am schnellsten zu nem BERGWERK Trikot ? Hab ne Aukton einer Hose auf ebay verpasst *schnief*
Würde gerne n Trikot kaufn und wenn dann noch BERGWERK draufsteht wär das ja ne feine Sache 

Danke für Tipps und Antworten

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (13. Oktober 2003)

fahr mal beim Strässer vorbei, der hat soweit ich weiß einige da hängen, bzw. kann sie besorgen. 
Sind aber nicht ganz billig  
Sonst hätt ich nämlich auch schon eins  

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (13. Oktober 2003)

@chris:

Man bin ich blöd...   
Hätt ich mir ja gleich denken können. Danke für den Tipp 
Direkt mal Fragen wenn der Michelin Schlauchlosreifen da is...

Falls einer noch ne ID hat, bitte posten 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## AnthonyXIV (13. Oktober 2003)

Hi Carloz, 

am besten gehst du zum Händler Deines Vertrauens und kaufst Dir dort eins.
Oder... und das ist der schnellere Weg, Du schickst uns Deine Adresse und Farbe + Größe des Trikots, und bekommst es von Bergwerk per Nachnahme zugesandt!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## chris84 (13. Oktober 2003)

Michelin Reifen sollten Lieferbar sein, sofern er sie bestellt hat  
Einfach mal Nachhaken!
Meine XLS müssten diese Woche kommen (ich wills hoffen, ich fahr schon fast auf dem Gewebe von den alten  

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (13. Oktober 2003)

@Anthony: Danke  Und was kosten sie ?

@chris: Ja die Michelin sollen die Woche kommen glaub ich.
Aber nicht die Schlauchlosen.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## AnthonyXIV (13. Oktober 2003)

@ carloz, 

sie kosten  80,-


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------

